
Ex-vegan for health reasons - dennis_jeeves
How many of you are ex-vegans for health reasons only? Which means you tried hard being a vegan but stopped due to (perceived or otherwise) deteriorating health. Mention how long you were vegan.
======
rubyfan
6 months, felt great initially but after 6 months felt sickly. I ate really
well, no bread or other filler. Very low amounts processed foods (if any).
Took a supplement for B12 but after a while felt weak.

From time to time I will still go vegan for a few weeks but not extended
periods.

------
shahaby
How can I follow this thread?

